# Amplificador con circuito TDA2616



## ROBERT-DARK (Abr 15, 2007)

HOLA A TODOS      Posteo este mesaje paraver si me prodrian ayudar a obtener un diagra de como armar un amplificador usando el integrado tda2616 veran encontre estos integrados en un hueso y talvez creo que todavia funcionen pero no se como probarlos creo que la unica forma seria armando el amplificador en un proto. les agradeceria mucho su ayuda .


saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 16, 2007)

www.alldatasheet.com

Saludos


----------

